# Free Fixed Week Conversions?



## pagosajim (May 16, 2020)

Just noticed the announcement of a special program to allow conversion of fixed weeks to points for "free".  If anyone is interested in pursing this, I would love to hear if it's actually true.

They're calling the program "From Fixed To Flexible".  I accidentally found the announcement on the new website when searching for "covid" as was suggested in another thread.

*NOW THROUGH AUGUST 31, 2020*

All conversion fees and incremental purchase requirements will be waived, so you can turn your fixed week into Club Wyndham points without paying the conversion fee — giving you more flexibility for future vacations. Please see the Offer Details below for eligibility requirements and additional information.*
When you convert your fixed week to Club Wyndham points, you can have the best of both worlds. When the time is right to travel again, you’ll have guaranteed access to your home resort during the Advance Reservation Priority booking window so you can enjoy your favorite vacation destination, plus access to 220+ additional resorts for a new adventure.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (May 16, 2020)

Please post the link to this!


----------



## Eric B (May 16, 2020)

Fixed to Flexible
					






					clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com
				




You don't have to be signed in to get to it.

That page included the following info as well (might count towards VIP?):

Guaranteed Access to Your Home Resort – You’ll still have guaranteed access to the resort you know and love, in the same suite you're accustomed to when booking during your Advance Reservation Priority booking window. Plus, you’ll have more options for your length of stay. Want a quick 3-night getaway? Maybe stay a little longer? The choice is yours.

Ability to Save Your Points – The Points Deposit Feature allows you to save your points for future vacations when travel is not possible during the year. With double the points, you can take an even bigger, better vacation next year.

External Exchange Options – Receive a complementary RCI membership and get access to over 4,000 vacation possibilities across the globe. This is a perfect option when the location you’re looking for isn’t available through Club Wyndham, or when your points are expiring and you want to keep them alive for two more years. 

VIP Benefits – Enjoy additional perks as a VIP when you have 400,000 points or more. You’ll receive discounted vacation options, an opt-in for free suite upgrades (subject to availability), Wyndham Rewards status match, plus so much more.


----------



## CCdad (May 16, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Fixed to Flexible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They’re initially saying this particular offer is for a true Fixed Week, that it is not eligible for any “floating” fixed weeks. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways (May 16, 2020)

The Rep said they will call me back next week to tell me the exact point value of each of my weeks should I convert. They also confirmed that they would be considered 'developer' points and count towards a higher VIP level. 

Guess those recent ebay $1.00 fixed weeks at Bali Hai might have been a good deal had I purchased one!


----------



## bendadin (May 16, 2020)

Pathways said:


> The Rep said they will call me back next week to tell me the exact point value of each of my weeks should I convert. They also confirmed that they would be considered 'developer' points and count towards a higher VIP level.
> 
> Guess those recent ebay $1.00 fixed weeks at Bali Hai might have been a good deal had I purchased one!



Did you tell her that they were resale?


----------



## Pathways (May 16, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Did you tell her that they were resale?



They looked up my account and said they were 'eligible'.  But until the 'specialist' calls me back during the week and gives me a formal proposal, who knows.


----------



## CCdad (May 16, 2020)

Pathways said:


> They looked up my account and said they were 'eligible'. But until the 'specialist' calls me back during the week and gives me a formal proposal, who knows.



Here’s the fine print to the offer on the web page link above:


Need Help?

For more information or to convert your fixed week to Club Wyndham points today, call 855-934-0688 .

*Offer Details: To be eligible for the conversion offer, owners must have fixed or float week(s) managed by Club Wyndham at eligible resorts. Owner accounts must be paid in full, current, and in good standing. Owners that convert to Club Wyndham Plus will be responsible for payment of Club Wyndham Plus program fees and will be subject to the Club Wyndham Plus program rules. Additional eligibility requirements and terms and conditions apply. Please call for details.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindead (May 16, 2020)

Remember sales to existing owners is what Wyndham is relying on during this time??
My bet you’ll have to buy an equal number of points from Wyndham for around $200-$250 per 1k points.
Maybe they’ll do something to qualify resales

Remember the big discount on buying points a few months ago?? It ended up being the same price from telesales before the announced sale


----------



## R1964 (May 16, 2020)

It's to bad that Club Wyndham has to manage the resort. Fairfield Harbour in New Bern, NC is listed on the resorts available to make reservation at but the resort isn't managed by Wyndham. I my have taken advantage of this if they were.


----------



## Eric B (May 16, 2020)

Braindead said:


> Remember sales to existing owners is what Wyndham is relying on during this time??
> My bet you’ll have to buy an equal number of points from Wyndham for around $200-$250 per 1k points.
> Maybe they’ll do something to qualify resales
> 
> Remember the big discount on buying points a few months ago?? It ended up being the same price from telesales before the announced sale



OP included the initial portion of the terms of the program, which included the statement I put in bold and large text.  I believe the incremental purchase requirement waiver would mean no need to buy additional points.

This could be a sign of WYND taking some action to improve their cash flow; doing this would get them the $.64 in program fees for every 1,000 points they convert on an ongoing basis.  They're only offering this through August, which is likely when they are estimating they will start getting sales revenue again.



pagosajim said:


> Just noticed the announcement of a special program to allow conversion of fixed weeks to points for "free".  If anyone is interested in pursing this, I would love to hear if it's actually true.
> 
> They're calling the program "From Fixed To Flexible".  I accidentally found the announcement on the new website when searching for "covid" as was suggested in another thread.
> 
> ...


----------



## antjmar (May 16, 2020)

They are probably doing this so they don’t have to compensate the fixed week owners that weren’t able to use the week due to virus. It also helps them since more club fees.


----------



## comicbookman (May 16, 2020)

If they convert resale fixed weeks into VIP eligible points, there are going to be a lot of pissed off VIP owners.  I would expect that might be corrected in the "Additional eligibility requirements and terms and conditions apply. "  It is possible Hawaii might be an exception.


----------



## spackler (May 16, 2020)

Pathways said:


> The Rep said they will call me back next week to tell me the exact point value of each of my weeks should I convert. They also confirmed that they would be considered 'developer' points and count towards a higher VIP level.



You should be able to determine the exact point value now by checking out the points chart for each week you own.


----------



## dgalati (May 17, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> If they convert resale fixed weeks into VIP eligible points, there are going to be a lot of pissed off VIP owners.  I would expect that might be corrected in the "Additional eligibility requirements and terms and conditions apply. "  It is possible Hawaii might be an exception.


Why would this piss off VIP owners? Very comparable to using a PIC to become VIP?  Wyndham also has the right to change club rules when they deem it neccessary.


----------



## Richelle (May 17, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Why would this piss off VIP owners? Very comparable to using a PIC to become VIP? Wyndham also has the right to change club rules when they deem it neccessary.



I personally do not care if they take advantage of the offer and get VIP, but I suspect some might be mad. With PIC, it still requires a purchase of points. Wonder if they will waive the limit to the number of PICs you may have if you buy points. Would also be another way to get program fee money because we pay a program fee on those PIC points. They may even allow you to enroll them for a fee instead of points. Doubt it, but one can dream.


----------



## Eric B (May 17, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Why would this piss off VIP owners? Very comparable to using a PIC to become VIP?  Wyndham also has the right to change club rules when they deem it neccessary.



Seems like a fairly simple conclusion for someone to come to.  Generally, consumers became VIPs by purchasing enough points directly from the developer, which costs a lot.  Alternatively, knowledgable consumers became VIPs by purchasing enough points directly from the developer and using the PIC Plus program to get additional points towards the VIP levels using other TS they own.  There have been loopholes over the years, but the trend for the most part has been Wyndham closing those loopholes and raising the amount of points necessary to achieve the various VIP levels - this trend has accompanied a trend of rising prices for points, thus raising the cost in dollars to get VIP status.  In the earlier years, it was possible to convert fixed or floating weeks without much limitation on whether the points counted towards VIP status; this was later limited to weeks one had purchased directly from the developer rather than resale weeks.

Bottom line is that the result of opening up conversion of resale weeks to points without any out of pocket cost or limitation to developer purchases for the owners can wind up essentially giving away VIP status for free, which would raise the level of competition for discounts and upgrades for the existing VIPs that were unable to achieve their status for free.  The existing ones made personal choices that weighed their perception of the value of the privileges of VIP status as being worth the costs, which have historically been more than minimal.  With this change, Wyndham is giving at least the perception that resale week converters will be able to achieve VIP status levels with no cost, potentially even considering the cost of obtaining the resale weeks they own.  For someone that picked up a few Pahio Bali Hai Villas contracts on the resale market for free, this could net them VIP platinum status in exchange for just being willing to pay the extra $0.64 program fees for them in a Club Wyndham Select resort with very inexpensive HOA fees - unfortunately I'm not in that circumstance as I never would have expected Wyndham to do that.  Over the years, I've seen quite a few 2 BR Pahio Bali Hai contracts on eBay for $1, many of them just don't sell for a variety of reasons such as not very desirable time of the year and the need to exchange via RCI, etc.  In the Wyndham system, though, there is no seasonality for this resort and a 2 BR gets you either 308K or 325K points depending on whether it's upper or lower level.  If someone has a couple of upper level 2 BR contracts and converts them, that could wind up being an additional 650K towards VIP status for free - three contracts gets you VIP Platinum.

I realize that there are some folks that swear by renting from VIPs, etc., but there are others that actually make value judgements and invest in things that provide a return that they want.  When the rules are changed and the cost of they want is eliminated, it's a natural response to get upset.  To think otherwise is plainly ridiculous or provocative.


----------



## Eric B (May 17, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I personally do not care if they take advantage of the offer and get VIP, but I suspect some might be mad. With PIC, it still requires a purchase of points. Wonder if they will waive the limit to the number of PICs you may have if you buy points. Would also be another way to get program fee money because we pay a program fee on those PIC points. They may even allow you to enroll them for a fee instead of points. Doubt it, but one can dream.



I wouldn't be terribly offended either, but believe it's a natural response for some.  The other thing we could dream about is letting us pay a fee to have resale points count towards VIP status - that would be nice and would likely wind up having some additional contracts that are out there avoid defaults.


----------



## Roger830 (May 17, 2020)

"You’ll still have guaranteed access to the resort you know and love, in the same suite you're accustomed to when booking during your Advance Reservation Priority booking window. "

I'll save a hard copy of this notice.

I was told at Sea Gardens that I'm only guaranteed the week, not the unit, even though I always got my unit by telephone request.

A long time owner told me that retail conversions did grandfather the unit.


----------



## Cyrus24 (May 17, 2020)

Richelle said:


> Wonder if they will waive the limit to the number of PICs you may have if you buy points.


I was thinking about that just yesterday.  I'd buy more points to get to the next level if I could use a 3rd PIC.  They do need to set a rule, like 3rd PIC only good if it takes you above the 1.4MM point level.  But, that could be very hard for them to manage.


----------



## dgalati (May 17, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Seems like a fairly simple conclusion for someone to come to.  Generally, consumers became VIPs by purchasing enough points directly from the developer, which costs a lot.  Alternatively, knowledgable consumers became VIPs by purchasing enough points directly from the developer and using the PIC Plus program to get additional points towards the VIP levels using other TS they own.  There have been loopholes over the years, but the trend for the most part has been Wyndham closing those loopholes and raising the amount of points necessary to achieve the various VIP levels - this trend has accompanied a trend of rising prices for points, thus raising the cost in dollars to get VIP status.  In the earlier years, it was possible to convert fixed or floating weeks without much limitation on whether the points counted towards VIP status; this was later limited to weeks one had purchased directly from the developer rather than resale weeks.
> 
> Bottom line is that the result of opening up conversion of resale weeks to points without any out of pocket cost or limitation to developer purchases for the owners can wind up essentially giving away VIP status for free, which would raise the level of competition for discounts and upgrades for the existing VIPs that were unable to achieve their status for free.  The existing ones made personal choices that weighed their perception of the value of the privileges of VIP status as being worth the costs, which have historically been more than minimal.  With this change, Wyndham is giving at least the perception that resale week converters will be able to achieve VIP status levels with no cost, potentially even considering the cost of obtaining the resale weeks they own.  For someone that picked up a few Pahio Bali Hai Villas contracts on the resale market for free, this could net them VIP platinum status in exchange for just being willing to pay the extra $0.64 program fees for them in a Club Wyndham Select resort with very inexpensive HOA fees - unfortunately I'm not in that circumstance as I never would have expected Wyndham to do that.  Over the years, I've seen quite a few 2 BR Pahio Bali Hai contracts on eBay for $1, many of them just don't sell for a variety of reasons such as not very desirable time of the year and the need to exchange via RCI, etc.  In the Wyndham system, though, there is no seasonality for this resort and a 2 BR gets you either 308K or 325K points depending on whether it's upper or lower level.  If someone has a couple of upper level 2 BR contracts and converts them, that could wind up being an additional 650K towards VIP status for free - three contracts gets you VIP Platinum.
> 
> I realize that there are some folks that swear by renting from VIPs, etc., but there are others that actually make value judgements and invest in things that provide a return that they want.  When the rules are changed and the cost of they want is eliminated, it's a natural response to get upset.  To think otherwise is plainly ridiculous or provocative.


I would have to say it smells more like jealousy.


----------



## antjmar (May 17, 2020)

CCdad said:


> They’re initially saying this particular offer is for a true Fixed Week, that it is not eligible for any “floating” fixed weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The details you quoted below say float weeks qualify. Did you speak to someone whom said they don’t?  Perhaps call again if you are interested.


----------



## steve_solo (May 17, 2020)

Does the conversion to points create UDI points, or does it create "Fix Weeks as Points" which Wyndham used to charge a fee for?
An owner I know with the Fix Weeks as Points told me they are not as desireable as UDI. Sort of a red headed stepchild.


----------



## Braindead (May 17, 2020)

What about resale converted weeks?? 
I have over 1mil points of Bali Hai and Shearwater resale converted weeks that don’t count towards VIP.
So do you think I can drop those weeks out of the points and re-enroll them back in counting as direct purchase?
 I’ll believe it when I can actually do it, until then I think we’re all dreaming if anyone thinks this will become a reality of free points that count towards VIP levels.


----------



## Braindead (May 17, 2020)

For sale $30,000 converted week and I’ll drop it out of the points program ASAP ounce you pay in full. lol
I can guarantee it’s an annual contract!!
Mods please don’t delete, just making a point. It’s not a for sale listing or atleast until someone buys it! lol


----------



## comicbookman (May 17, 2020)

dgalati said:


> I would have to say it smells more like jealousy.


Not jealousy, as not pissed at those who get it, pissed at wyndham for again devaluing something that was paid for.


----------



## comicbookman (May 17, 2020)

Braindead said:


> What about resale converted weeks??
> I have over 1mil points of Bali Hai and Shearwater resale converted weeks that don’t count towards VIP.
> So do you think I can drop those weeks out of the points and re-enroll them back in counting as direct purchase?
> I’ll believe it when I can actually do it, until then I think we’re all dreaming if anyone thinks this will become a reality of free points that count towards VIP levels.


Hadn't thought of that tactic.  Seems equitable.


----------



## dgalati (May 17, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> Not jealousy, as not passed at those who get it, passed at wyndham for again devaluing something that was paid for.


That is totally understandable.


----------



## Jan M. (May 17, 2020)

Pathways said:


> The Rep said they will call me back next week to tell me the exact point value of each of my weeks should I convert. They also confirmed that they would be considered 'developer' points and count towards a higher VIP level.
> 
> Guess those recent ebay $1.00 fixed weeks at Bali Hai might have been a good deal had I purchased one!



I will be very. very surprised if any resale Bali Hai weeks make it through the entire process to be counted as developer points. Wyndham cracked down hard on this several years back.


----------



## dgalati (May 17, 2020)

Braindead said:


> For sale $30,000 converted week and I’ll drop it out of the points program ASAP ounce you pay in full. lol
> I can guarantee it’s an annual contract!!
> Mods please don’t delete, just making a point. It’s not a for sale listing or atleast until someone buys it! lol
> View attachment 20805


Stanley I would pull this down. FYI your name and contract number is still visible.


----------



## Richelle (May 17, 2020)

Cyrus24 said:


> I was thinking about that just yesterday.  I'd buy more points to get to the next level if I could use a 3rd PIC.  They do need to set a rule, like 3rd PIC only good if it takes you above the 1.4MM point level.  But, that could be very hard for them to manage.



For a 49,000 point purchase, I can enroll one additional PIC.  So for about $12,000, I could get platinum (I'm gold now), assuming I do it before the change.  Gold has cost me a total of $35k.  One purchase in 2008 and another in 2018.  So for a total of $47k, I have Platinum.  Many newer platinum owners spent well over $100k for Platnium.  If they allowed me to enroll a fourth (we are still dreaming right?), then I could get to Founders for less then $17k, with a total in cost of $52k.  How many people do you think would that tick off?


----------



## Richelle (May 17, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Stanley I would pull this down. FYI your name and contract number is still visible.



@Braindead If you look closely enough it is still visible.  I can IM you an edited version that hides those numbers if you want it.


----------



## dgalati (May 17, 2020)

Richelle said:


> For a 49,000 point purchase, I can enroll one additional PIC.  So for about $12,000, I could get platinum (I'm gold now), assuming I do it before the change.  Gold has cost me a total of $35k.  One purchase in 2008 and another in 2018.  So for a total of $47k, I have Platinum.  Many newer platinum owners spent well over $100k for Platnium.  If they allowed me to enroll a fourth (we are still dreaming right?), then I could get to Founders for less then $17k, with a total in cost of $52k.  How many people do you think would that tick off?


I for one would be happy for you. If you do your due diligence and find a way to travel for less kudos to you. I say job well done.


----------



## Braindead (May 17, 2020)

dgalati said:


> Stanley I would pull this down. FYI your name and contract number is still visible.





Richelle said:


> @Braindead If you look closely enough it is still visible.  I can IM you an edited version that hides those numbers if you want it.


Thanks, I’ll make it darker! Better yet. Thanks Richelle!!


----------



## Pathways (May 17, 2020)

Eric B said:


> This could be a sign of WYND taking some action to improve their cash flow; doing this would get them the $.64 in program fees for every 1,000 points they convert on an ongoing basis. They're only offering this through August, which is likely when they are estimating they will start getting sales revenue again.



I just don't see this as a grab for money.  I don't believe there are enough fixed week owners out there to make a difference on the balance sheet that would justify the time and effort they will need to put into this.

Very few resorts even qualify (Pompano - 2 of them I think?,  KBV - only eligible since Wyndham is now managing again,  Riverside suites, and a few others.) All of them of course are older resorts.

At those resorts, many are already points, except for peak times (maybe KBV the exception)

What this* will *do is help the reservation system and the resort room assignment staff.  These fixed weeks (and especially the fixed* units) * drive the resorts staff nuts since they have to assign incoming guests around these unicorn units.



antjmar said:


> They are probably doing this so they don’t have to compensate the fixed week owners that weren’t able to use the week due to virus. It also helps them since more club fees.



I can tell you there was/is no compensation to owners of fixed weeks.  Never has been before (hurricane damage) and don't believe there will be in the future.




comicbookman said:


> If they convert resale fixed weeks into VIP eligible points, there are going to be a lot of pissed off VIP owners. I would expect that might be corrected in the "Additional eligibility requirements and terms and conditions apply. " It is possible Hawaii might be an exception.



Most VIP owners are very happy with what they own and how much they spent, and have no idea of what is occurring. I would suggest unhappy owners will be a very small subset.


----------



## kaljor (May 17, 2020)

Call me cynical but as for allowing any conversion of resale points or resale fixed weeks to developer qualified points, I'll believe it when I see it.

It wouldn't earn Wyndham any more sales, at least as the posted offer stands, and in fact the main result would be a huge increase in the price that current fixed week owners could get on the resale market.  When has Wyndham ever tried to help resales?

On the other hand, one of my contracts is a converted fixed week, so if I can unconvert it and enroll it as developer points, count me in!


----------



## paxsarah (May 17, 2020)

steve_solo said:


> Does the conversion to points create UDI points, or does it create "Fix Weeks as Points" which Wyndham used to charge a fee for?
> An owner I know with the Fix Weeks as Points told me they are not as desireable as UDI. Sort of a red headed stepchild.



This would create a converted fixed week. There's nothing inherently more or less desirable about a converted fixed week compared to UDI points - it completely depends on the underlying week. If the underlying week is desirable from an ARP perspective, the ability to convert it to points at no additional cost seems like a good option - you can still use, say, your summer week in Newport, but if there's a year that won't work for you, you've got all of the additional options points afford you. The drawback there is that you need to exercise your ARP right within the 13-10 month window, rather than just automatically having that week each year. If the underlying week is of no interest from an ARP perspective, then it all comes down to what the maintenance fee rate calculates out to be. In this sense, converted fixed weeks can have some of the best and some of the worst maintenance fee rates in the system. If you have a converted large prime season unit, you may have a very low MF rate, but if you own that same unit in value season, you may have one of the highest MF rates in terms of $/1,000.


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2020)

We just bought a couple of floating oceanfront 2BRs at KBV last Fall. I am interested, even if these are not VIP qualified points. The two things I would lose are (a) the 14-month booking period that floating owners currently have there and (b) the ability to deposit weeks directly to RCI. The latter is not particularly valuable--they aren't grade traders once you account for the underlying fees. The former might matter to us; I am not sure. The $/K ratio would be fairly good: less than $6/K including the program fee. My converted fixed week at Sea Gardens is better, but it is also one of the very best in-system. Assuming the conversion contract still works the same way, I'd also retain voting rights.

I suspect very strongly that they will only be VIP-qualified if you are the original owner, and maybe not even then. I certainly don't expect mine to be, but it might not matter in making a decision to take/not take them up on the offer.


----------



## comicbookman (May 17, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Most VIP owners are very happy with what they own and how much they spent, and have no idea of what is occurring. I would suggest unhappy owners will be a very small subset.



You may be correct.  It would dilute the remaining VIP advantages.  That might eventually get noticed, even if those owners don't understand the cause.


----------



## Pathways (May 18, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I believe the incremental purchase requirement waiver would mean no need to buy additional points.



Had a long conversation with the Wyndham rep today.

-The conversion should only take about 10-14 days.
-All weeks at an eligible resort are convertible.
-The points will be VIP eligible only if the week is *coded* as a developer sale/purchase.
-There is no cost to this conversion. Only additional annual cost will be the program fee.
-Once the contract is converted and is listed in your points account, you should be able to reserve the specific week and unit you own during the 10-13 month ARP period for the next year.  (This was very important to me as the weeks I own are specific units with a floor and view I would not be willing to give up permanently).

It appears the conversions will be revenue neutral to Wyndham.  The long term strategy looks to take owners who are 'weeks only' and gives them a entrance into the points program and they will then look to sell new points to those owners.  And of course for developer points, the VIP levels will be the 'hook'.

Paperwork is being assembled using Docusign for the weeks I wanted to convert.

Remember, if you pay monthly, MF's for points are paid throughout the current year of the points.  For converted weeks, they collect the MF's in advance for the next year. So even though I have paid this years MF's, I will expect to see an increase in my monthly payment right away to start collecting 2021 dollars now.


----------



## bnoble (May 18, 2020)

I have a couple of reservations in the current year I would want to keep. Hopefully that can happen. Thanks a lot for the first-hand report!

Is there a list of eligible resorts anywhere? I poked around the Wyndham site but did not see it.


----------



## Pathways (May 18, 2020)

bnoble said:


> Is there a list of eligible resorts anywhere?



No 'list' that I'm aware of.  But it is all 'Wyndham managed" resorts.




bnoble said:


> I have a couple of reservations in the current year I would want to keep



Current reservations will not change.  (I have a week in the middle of June that is affected by covid.  They said I could keep it or change it to points and cancel it.)  

That is one of their 'reasons' to convert, that all the weeks owners lost their usage due to the shutdown and the points people did not.


----------



## Richelle (May 18, 2020)

I was considering picking up a fixed week at Bali hai with decent maintenance fees, but I don't expect the transfer would be done by August 31st.


----------



## dgalati (May 18, 2020)

Richelle said:


> I was considering picking up a fixed week at Bali hai with decent maintenance fees, but I don't expect the transfer would be done by August 31st.


The points will be VIP eligible only if the week is coded as a developer sale/purchase.


----------



## paxsarah (May 18, 2020)

dgalati said:


> The points will be VIP eligible only if the week is coded as a developer sale/purchase.



I think the goal was a low MF rate, not to add to VIP-eligible points.


----------



## bnoble (May 22, 2020)

I called the number on the linked site; was told that it was a targeted offer--need an email from them about it. I will call back later and try again.

For reference: I have two floating KBV OF 2BR weeks, with a next booked stay in late December '20


----------



## stevenh21 (May 28, 2020)

I called this AM. Agent was very helpful in taking my info and said that someone from weeks conversion should call in a few days with an offer of how many points. I'm interested in converting 2 BRs at Flagstaff and Plantation, Villa Rica, GA. They are both prime summer weeks. We'll see how the units  code and what they offer. We have a 3rd week at Harbortown Point, Ventura, CA. We have used it every summer except this one. We are trying out a trade with II, hoping for Marriott or Hyatt.
We made decision years ago not to convert. That was when it was about $695. We have never lost more than a few leftover TPUs on trades since purchases in 1983 and 1985. Right now we do have 90 TPU banked with RCI, expiring in about 2 years, so will need to travel some more.
We are a few years past retirement. Will converting make it more difficult to get rid of timeshares as we get older? Flagstaff HOA takes deed backs of weeks at no cost. Plantation, I doubt it. We hardly get any info from them. Mainly proxy for annual meeting, or concerning the the several years of special assessments. Newsletters are almost nonexistent. Is my frustration showing?
I don't know all the advantages of points. I believe this is with CWA. I have read advantages and disadvantages and will need to study these more. Any thoughts or guidance is appreciated.


----------



## bnoble (May 29, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> Will converting make it more difficult to get rid of timeshares as we get older?


Conversion is not permanent. You can undo it...at least that’s the way the contracts have been written in the past.

Did you receive an email invitation, or did you just call based on this thread?


----------



## stevenh21 (May 29, 2020)

I called based on thread. After agent understood what I was calling about, she started giving the positive points about converting.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (May 29, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> I called this AM. Agent was very helpful in taking my info and said that someone from weeks conversion should call in a few days with an offer of how many points. I'm interested in converting 2 BRs at Flagstaff and Plantation, Villa Rica, GA. They are both prime summer weeks. We'll see how the units  code and what they offer. We have a 3rd week at Harbortown Point, Ventura, CA. We have used it every summer except this one. We are trying out a trade with II, hoping for Marriott or Hyatt.
> We made decision years ago not to convert. That was when it was about $695. We have never lost more than a few leftover TPUs on trades since purchases in 1983 and 1985. Right now we do have 90 TPU banked with RCI, expiring in about 2 years, so will need to travel some more.
> We are a few years past retirement. Will converting make it more difficult to get rid of timeshares as we get older? Flagstaff HOA takes deed backs of weeks at no cost. Plantation, I doubt it. We hardly get any info from them. Mainly proxy for annual meeting, or concerning the the several years of special assessments. Newsletters are almost nonexistent. Is my frustration showing?
> I don't know all the advantages of points. I believe this is with CWA. I have read advantages and disadvantages and will need to study these more. Any thoughts or guidance is appreciated.



I personally would never take a fixed week, even for free. I'm 30 years old.


----------



## bnoble (May 29, 2020)

Thanks! Also, the person you transfer it to can *also* un-convert the week (again, assuming the contract reads the same way). So a converted week is at least as good as an uncoverted one.


----------



## Braindead (May 29, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> I called based on thread. After agent understood what I was calling about, she started giving the positive points about converting.


You mentioned that the conversion of your week might involve CWA.
Is it your understanding that you would trade your week for CWA points?
If it’s a trade for CWA points the fixed or float week will now be owned by CWA.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (May 29, 2020)

Richelle said:


> For a 49,000 point purchase, I can enroll one additional PIC.  So for about $12,000, I could get platinum (I'm gold now), assuming I do it before the change.  Gold has cost me a total of $35k.  One purchase in 2008 and another in 2018.  So for a total of $47k, I have Platinum.  Many newer platinum owners spent well over $100k for Platnium.  If they allowed me to enroll a fourth (we are still dreaming right?), then I could get to Founders for less then $17k, with a total in cost of $52k.  How many people do you think would that tick off?



This aligns with one of the suggestions for Privileges that we submitted.  Allow for existing VIP owners to obtain additional PICs as a method of leveling up.  Something like this:

1 PICs = VIPS
2 PICs = VIPG
3 PICS = VIPP

Under Privileges:

0 PICS = Advantage
1 PICS = Champion
2 PICS = Ambassador
3 PICs = Legend
4 PICS = Founders

The maximum of 2 PICs today would stay in force for the initial purchase - meaning you could not go out and acquire 4 PICs and go right to Founders.  The entitlement for the additional PIC comes with each obtained level.  So once you obtain VIPG - you could then make an _additional _purchase with a PIC to get to VIPP.   Same with Privileges.   We wrote this out in more detail during our submission process - but that's the gist. 

Not saying they would go for something like this, but we're dreaming right?


----------



## stevenh21 (May 29, 2020)

Braindead said:


> You mentioned that the conversion of your week might involve CWA.
> Is it your understanding that you would trade your week for CWA points?
> If it’s a trade for CWA points the fixed or float week will now be owned by CWA.


I just looked at offer details, it says Club Wyndham Points, then says Club Wyndham Plus


----------



## bnoble (May 30, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I called the number on the linked site; was told that it was a targeted offer--need an email from them about it. I will call back later and try again.


I called again today, and the rep opened a case for me. I should hear back from sales/owner care during the upcoming week. 

I think the problem in my earlier call was that (a) I did not have the Wyndham contract #s in hand for the KBV weeks and (b) the phone # I gave was associated with my already-converted Sea Gardens week, but *not* the Kauai weeks. When the original CS rep looked that up, she saw the converted fixed week, not the others, and figured I didn't know what I was asking about. Today's customer service rep had to try a couple of different phone #s to find the KBV contract. But, once she located it, she was able to start the case.

She did originally think it was only for fixed weeks, and not floats, but when I read the text of the site to her she went forward with opening the case.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jun 2, 2020)

Braindead said:


> You mentioned that the conversion of your week might involve CWA.
> Is it your understanding that you would trade your week for CWA points?
> If it’s a trade for CWA points the fixed or float week will now be owned by CWA.


CSR from conversions called this afternoon just to touch base and begin process. I was hoping it was CWS. He mentioned it was Access, CWA. Does CWA allow ARP into your original unit, or just to the underlying resort? I have read differing opinions on this. Part of the offer reads,  "Guaranteed Access to Your Home Resort – You’ll still have guaranteed access to the resort you know and love, in the same suite you're accustomed to when booking during your Advance Reservation Priority booking window." Any thoughts on this. Does the offer work with current rules for CWA, or is it describing CWS, Select?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 2, 2020)

They could write the contract any way they want, IMHO.  I have a small CWA contract that came with ARP for Old Town.  That might be okay if it's a higher MF week you're converting, but you should verify that the only change to your cost is the program fee being added.


----------



## kaljor (Jun 3, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> CSR from conversions called this afternoon just to touch base and begin process. I was hoping it was CWS. He mentioned it was Access, CWA. Does CWA allow ARP into your original unit, or just to the underlying resort? I have read differing opinions on this.



One of my contracts is a converted fixed week which I bought resale.  I've only ever had ARP rights to the underlying week and unit.  I just checked this again and it's still true.  I cannot make a reservation there in the 13 to 10 month period.  My contract shows as "Club Wyndham Select"

I guess it's possible that under this new offer, the week could be exchanged for CWA points, but if you're considering it make sure you know for certain which system you'll be under if it matters to you.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 3, 2020)

kaljor said:


> I cannot make a reservation there in the 13 to 10 month period.



Don't you mean "I CAN make a reservation....?"

Are you automatically assigned your specific unit?

I was told at Sea Gardens than I'm not entitled to the deeded unit only the week.

In the past, I have gotten my unit by telephone request to the resort.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jun 3, 2020)

kaljor said:


> One of my contracts is a converted fixed week which I bought resale.  I've only ever had ARP rights to the underlying week and unit.  I just checked this again and it's still true.  I cannot make a reservation there in the 13 to 10 month period.  My contract shows as "Club Wyndham Select"
> 
> I guess it's possible that under this new offer, the week could be exchanged for CWA points, but if you're considering it make sure you know for certain which system you'll be under if it matters to you.


I'm not sure if it makes a difference. Have never been part of a points system. I have a feeling that CWS may be better. Have been reading on TUG and Wyndham to get info. I'm hoping both weeks are eligible, to have more use. Also, that one might be coded as a developer week.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jun 7, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Had a long conversation with the Wyndham rep today.
> 
> -The conversion should only take about 10-14 days.
> -All weeks at an eligible resort are convertible.
> ...



Is your paperwork going to be for conversion to CWA (Access) or CWS (Select)? My conversation with an agent had CWA mentioned. CWS used to be the normal weeks conversion.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 7, 2020)

I had an early conversation with the sales agent. I asked about CWA vs. CWS; he confirmed it was CWS, that ARP was only at that resort, and that the conversion could be undone without cost on the UY boundary. He also confirmed that once the documents were signed it would only take on the order of days to get the points added/set up. At first he said UDI, but when asked he later amended that to "floating weeks look a lot like UDI when converted." 

We had a hard time confirming the actual weeks and I did not have the member number in hand, so I have to circle back before the paperwork will be drawn up. I will let y'all know when that happens.

It is entirely possible that not every agent understands the subtleties of each of the various products. However, the biggest tell that this is _not_ CWA to me is that it only takes days to set up. If the conversion were to CWA, you'd have to convey the underlying deed to the Trust, and I would think that would take more than days to accomplish.


----------



## Pathways (Jun 7, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> Is your paperwork going to be for conversion to CWA (Access) or CWS (Select)? My conversation with an agent had CWA mentioned. CWS used to be the normal weeks conversion.



I have no progress to report yet. They have emailed me twice saying they are still 'working on it'


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 23, 2020)

They have told me that only fixed weeks are eligible, not floating weeks.  Has anyone heard differently?


----------



## CCdad (Jun 24, 2020)

regatta333 said:


> They have told me that only fixed weeks are eligible, not floating weeks. Has anyone heard differently?



As others have indicated, not everyone in Owner Care is up to speed on eligibility for this program.

The original Wyndham Destinations web site link indicated that both fixed and floating weeks are eligible under certain circumstances.

If you received a direct email offer from Wyndham about converting your “floating” fixed week, then it’s eligible.

Otherwise Wyndham will not convert them for “free” during this offer period. The offer is being sent to specific owners, but no one knows the exact criteria Wyndham used in choosing the eligible owners.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 24, 2020)

The other thing I was told was that the weeks were converted to CWA points.  If that is the case, I don't see how they can guarantee you access to your week and unit at the 13-month mark.  At that point, are you competing with all other CWA members for access to that week?


----------



## stevenh21 (Jun 26, 2020)

I have posted a few times on this thread. CWA was mentioned by Owner Care rep in early phone call. I read as much as possible on TUG and decided that CWS would be best for me, mainly due to the my maintenance fees being about $1 less per 1K points than CWS maintenance fee. I emailed rep my thoughts on this.

"XXXX, Thanks for your note. I have been reading about Club Wyndham Plus the past week. I think that CWS meets our needs better than CWA. I am hoping this conversion can be Club Wyndham Select. I also hope that both weeks can be converted to be of more efficient use."

I received a note back that made things a little more confusing.

"I am working diligently to see if we can convert both of your contracts.  I just have to receive some documents from both resorts first.
As to your request to convert to CWS, at this time, we are only offering CWP.  I hope this doesn’t deter you from converting. 
Please let me know your questions or concerns."

Confusing in that CWP is not its own program. I replied:

"Hi xxxx,
I didn't hear from you Tuesday, so I thought I would try to clarify our last discussion of Club Wyndham Plus, Select and Access. Plus was the carry over name from the Fairfield days of FairShare Plus. This was weeks converted to points with the underlying week and resort being your home resort. This is what became Wyndham Plus. According to the 2018-19 Club Wyndham Plus Members' Directory Select and Access are both part of Plus. Select, CWS, is the week/points product and is the new name for what used to be Wyndham Plus. Access, CWA, is strictly points with underlying weeks all pooled together and owned by the trust. 

With all that I hope we are basically thinking alike without knowing it. You stated the offer was for CWP, but CWS and CWA are both under the CWP umbrella. If the offer is for weeks converted to points, with ARP only being to that week/resort and having nothing to do with CW Access, then we are on the same page."

Owner Care rep replied:

"My apologies for not getting back to sooner.  You are correct, CWP is the umbrella for CWA and CWS.  We would be converting your Fixed Week to CWA, which would give you access to over 60 resorts to book 13 months in advance."

 So around it goes, CWP thrown in for confusion, and we're back to CWA. I don't see how the original offer fits into CWA. It sounds more like CWS to me. Anyone's thoughts on this?

The few of us who are going through this conversion process don't seem to be making much progress.


----------



## TjTraveler (Jun 26, 2020)

They seem to want more inventory for CWA.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 26, 2020)

It seems fairly misleading (or at least confusing) for them to call this a fixed week conversion, if what they're really doing is trading in the fixed week deed for a CWA contract. "Converted fixed week" has a very specific meaning and it simply adds layers of confusion for them to say they're converting the fixed weeks when what they're really doing is trading them in (I'd use the word "exchange" but that also has a very specific and different meaning in this world). It might still be a decent deal for someone with an off-prime week, but many of the remaining prime fixed week owners still want the option to use the underlying week, and/or at prime points it would probably be a better MF rate than CWA.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 27, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> It seems fairly misleading (or at least confusing) for them to call this a fixed week conversion, if what they're really doing is trading in the fixed week deed for a CWA contract. "Converted fixed week" has a very specific meaning and it simply adds layers of confusion for them to say they're converting the fixed weeks when what they're really doing is trading them in (I'd use the word "exchange" but that also has a very specific and different meaning in this world). It might still be a decent deal for someone with an off-prime week, but many of the remaining prime fixed week owners still want the option to use the underlying week, and/or at prime points it would probably be a better MF rate than CWA.



Very similar stategy as a trader of deeds. I would consider this the flipping of deeds.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 27, 2020)

Free conversion for who's benefit is the question.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 27, 2020)

It’s also entirely possible that the person on the other end of that email doesn’t understand the subtle differences between the programs or what the contract actually says. The confusion of the umbrella term (CWP) vs the Individual  programs (CWA,CWP) make that at least plausible.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 27, 2020)

bnoble said:


> It’s also entirely possible that the person on the other end of that email doesn’t understand the subtle differences between the programs or what the contract actually says. The confusion of the umbrella term (CWP) vs the Individual  programs (CWA,CWP) make that at least plausible.


The confusion is part of the strategy.


----------



## overthehill (Jun 27, 2020)

comicbookman said:


> Not jealousy, as not pissed at those who get it, pissed at wyndham for again devaluing something that was paid for.


Couldn't agree more, The value of our WorldMark Credits continues to lose value (ever since Wyndham bought Trendwest) with every new program Wyndham offers. We are down sizing our WorldMark ownership and using Home Away to book our vacations because we can confirm the location and the dates we want. My question is, What sense does it make to pay a timeshare company a lot of money up front to book a future vacation which can be accomplished using VRBO or Home Away without paying a hugh upfront fee to a timeshare company?


----------



## Travelkat (Jun 27, 2020)

pagosajim said:


> Just noticed the announcement of a special program to allow conversion of fixed weeks to points for "free".  If anyone is interested in pursing this, I would love to hear if it's actually true.
> 
> They're calling the program "From Fixed To Flexible".  I accidentally found the announcement on the new website when searching for "covid" as was suggested in another thread.
> 
> ...


I am wondering if the amount of points that you have to use for a reservation will increase once you convert to the Club system. I currently own both and I notice it takes a lot more points for the same reservation on Club Wyndham. Any thoughts?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 27, 2020)

Until you get a contract to do the conversion you won't know the answers to most of these questions.  The person on the phone call and responding to the emails doesn't really seem to know what he/she is talking about.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 27, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> own both


Own both what? The program mentioned in this thread is one that takes fixed or floating weeks into the points program. Those fixed or floating weeks are not already in points.


----------



## Travelkat (Jun 27, 2020)

bnoble said:


> Own both what? The program mentioned in this thread is one that takes fixed or floating weeks into the points program. Those fixed or floating weeks are not already in points.





bnoble said:


> Own both what? The program mentioned in this thread is one that takes fixed or floating weeks into the points program. Those fixed or floating weeks are not already in points.


Sorry computer glitch, I wrote, I own both and notice it takes more points to book the same reservation on Club Wyndham.


----------



## Travelkat (Jun 27, 2020)

It takes more points to book the same reservation on Wyndham, so converting your points will probably end up costing you more in MF.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 27, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> It takes more points to book the same reservation on Wyndham, so converting your points will probably end up costing you more in MF.


I still don't understand the first part of what you are saying, which is why I still want to know what you mean by "you own both". Both Wyndham and what else? A fixed or floating week doesn't come with points, so it can't cost "more" to book via the Wyndham points system---there is nothing to compare it to.

Unlike e.g. Marriott, the number of points assigned to the owner of a week is exactly the same as the number of points required to book that week. However, a converted fixed/floating week does cost more in annual fees than an uncoverted one, because you have to pay the underlying annual fees in both cases, but you have to pay the Wyndham program fee for weeks that have been converted.


----------



## Travelkat (Jun 27, 2020)

I own both Club Wyndham and a fixed week at a Wyndham resort


----------



## Travelkat (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok I understand what you are saying. Let me clear up my post. My fixed week costs $650 per year in MF and I get one week in a 1 bedroom.  I tried to book 2 nights in San Diego two days ago and Club Access wanted 68,000 points for those two nights!


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Jun 27, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> Ok I understand what you are saying. Let me clear up my post. My fixed week costs $650 per year in MF and I get one week in a 1 bedroom. I tried to book 2 nights in San Diego two days ago and Club Access wanted 68,000 points for those two nights!



You have to look where you’re booking. Time in San Diego isn’t the same as a place like Fairfield Glade.


----------



## JudyMesko (Jun 27, 2020)

pagosajim said:


> Just noticed the announcement of a special program to allow conversion of fixed weeks to points for "free".  If anyone is interested in pursing this, I would love to hear if it's actually true.
> 
> They're calling the program "From Fixed To Flexible".  I accidentally found the announcement on the new website when searching for "covid" as was suggested in another thread.
> 
> ...


Does this only apply to resorts owned by Wyndam?  I own a Vacation Village resort fixed week.


----------



## Travelkat (Jun 27, 2020)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> You have to look where you’re booking. Time in San Diego isn’t the same as a place like Fairfield Glade.


I understand that, but I pay $792 for 77,000 Club Wyndham points, so that means 68,000 equals $659 for 2 nights! So you might be giving up your 1 week, for points that get you 2-3 nights in another resort. This is why Wyndham makes you buy more points, it ultimately allows them to increase revenue.


----------



## regatta333 (Jun 27, 2020)

If they are only offering a swap for a CWA contract, I don't see how they can possibly claim that you'd continue to have guaranteed access to your home resort.
As I understand it all CWA owners have access to CWA inventory at the 13 month mark, so at that point you are competing with all CWA owners for access to your home resort. If you surrendered a prime summer week, odds are not good for being able to book it in that scenario.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 27, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> I understand that, but I pay $792 for 77,000 Club Wyndham points, so that means 68,000 equals $659 for 2 nights! So you might be giving up your 1 week, for points that get you 2-3 nights in another resort.


This all varies significantly. Many deeds have much lower $/point ratios. Many stays cost much less per night. Many weeks generate many more owned points.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 27, 2020)

JudyMesko said:


> Does this only apply to resorts owned by Wyndam? I own a Vacation Village resort fixed week.



Wyndham managed resorts only. Vacation villages resorts are not Wyndham managed.


----------



## Roger830 (Jun 27, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> I understand that, but I pay $792 for 77,000 Club Wyndham points, so that means 68,000 equals $659 for 2 nights! So you might be giving up your 1 week, for points that get you 2-3 nights in another resort.



If you only get 77,000 points, then you must not have a prime week.

At Sea Gardens, I get 140,000 points for a prime week, high season gets 112,000, and value gets 94,500. If there was a quiet, it might get 77,000. 

The points chart for each resort shows what a week is worth.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Jun 27, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> I understand that, but I pay $792 for 77,000 Club Wyndham points, so that means 68,000 equals $659 for 2 nights! So you might be giving up your 1 week, for points that get you 2-3 nights in another resort. This is why Wyndham makes you buy more points, it ultimately allows them to increase revenue.



My points cost right now is $5.10 per thousand so only $392 for 77k.


----------



## jules54 (Jun 27, 2020)

Has anyone actually accomplished this week conversion to Wyndham points? The first post about this was May 10. I’m curious if anyone has been successful with no cost promise conversion?


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 27, 2020)

or even actually received a contract with the complete details and started the process, even if not completed at this time.


----------



## jebloomquist (Jun 27, 2020)

I missed this thread until now. I have a fixed week contract and intend to contact Wyndham about this type of conversion. I guess that I will find out answers to: if it really is seamless, what happens to my already maintenance fee paid late August 2020 week, will the points be VIP eligible, how long the conversion takes, when the points become available, and probably more.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 28, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> I understand that, but I pay $792 for 77,000 Club Wyndham points, so that means 68,000 equals $659 for 2 nights! So you might be giving up your 1 week, for points that get you 2-3 nights in another resort. This is why Wyndham makes you buy more points, it ultimately allows them to increase revenue.


What resort do you own at? $792 for only 77,000 points seems very steep?  Increasing revenue is the name of their game.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jun 28, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> It seems fairly misleading (or at least confusing) for them to call this a fixed week conversion, if what they're really doing is trading in the fixed week deed for a CWA contract. "Converted fixed week" has a very specific meaning and it simply adds layers of confusion for them to say they're converting the fixed weeks when what they're really doing is trading them in (I'd use the word "exchange" but that also has a very specific and different meaning in this world). It might still be a decent deal for someone with an off-prime week, but many of the remaining prime fixed week owners still want the option to use the underlying week, and/or at prime points it would probably be a better MF rate than CWA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Travelkat (Jul 11, 2020)

dgalati said:


> What resort do you own at? $792 for only 77,000 points seems very steep?  Increasing revenue is the name of their game.


Club Wyndham Access


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 11, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> Club Wyndham Access


The maintenance fees (not including program fee) on 77,000 CWA points would be $483.56. If you're paying the minimum program fee with Plus Partners, that would total $663.56. I don't know how you're paying $792. Do you have a loan?


----------



## Travelkat (Jul 11, 2020)

paxsarah said:


> The maintenance fees (not including program fee) on 77,000 CWA points would be $483.56. If you're paying the minimum program fee with Plus Partners, that would total $663.56. I don't know how you're paying $792. Do you have a loan?


I misspoke I have 105,000 annual points, No loan, these are MF only. My fees are actually debited each month  $68.28 x 12 = $819.36 Club Wyndham Access Plus


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 11, 2020)

Travelkat said:


> I misspoke I have 105,000 annual points, No loan, these are MF only. My fees are actually debited each month  $68.28 x 12 = $819.36 Club Wyndham Access Plus


That adds up exactly as expected!


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Jul 22, 2020)

O.K. folks can anyone who has had contact with Wyndham regarding a conversion of  an originally purchased Fixed (Fairfield or Wyndham) week actually seen a contract or gotten any information worth a darn from anyone at Wyndham who purports to have any knowledge about the process.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jul 22, 2020)

Goofyhobbie said:


> O.K. folks can anyone who has had contact with Wyndham regarding a conversion of  an originally purchased Fixed (Fairfield or Wyndham) week actually seen a contract or gotten any information worth a darn from anyone at Wyndham who purports to have any knowledge about the process.


I've been working on this process for almost 2 months. I have several posts in this thread about info received, starting with #47. Latest  response was, "...I don’t have any further information as to when we will be able to convert your fixed week." And that as soon as he knows, I would be at the top of the list. 

So, of course, no contract. Information has been sparse and hard to come by. The main plus was from the beginning, reps said their was a conversion process. The Wyndham description of the offer appears to describe deeded CWS. My rep has told me it would be CWA. Usually responses were that he was waiting for information from the resorts.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jul 22, 2020)

bnoble said:


> I called again today, and the rep opened a case for me. I should hear back from sales/owner care during the upcoming week.
> 
> I think the problem in my earlier call was that (a) I did not have the Wyndham contract #s in hand for the KBV weeks and (b) the phone # I gave was associated with my already-converted Sea Gardens week, but *not* the Kauai weeks. When the original CS rep looked that up, she saw the converted fixed week, not the others, and figured I didn't know what I was asking about. Today's customer service rep had to try a couple of different phone #s to find the KBV contract. But, once she located it, she was able to start the case.
> 
> She did originally think it was only for fixed weeks, and not floats, but when I read the text of the site to her she went forward with opening the case.





Pathways said:


> I have no progress to report yet. They have emailed me twice saying they are still 'working on it'


Bnoble and pathways, have either of you made any progress on your respective conversions?


----------



## jebloomquist (Jul 23, 2020)

I have been dealing with Jamie at Wyndham conversions. Wyndham is still trying to get its act together. One reason is that very few Wyndham weeks owners have requested a conversion, so little if any resources have been directed to do a quick turn around. The docusign conversion vehicle is still being created. Patience is required here.


----------



## stevenh21 (Aug 14, 2020)

Chirp, chirp, chirp... (crickets)


----------



## Pathways (Aug 14, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> Chirp, chirp, chirp... (crickets)



They contact me every two weeks 'We are working on it, a new paperwork issue has come up, we will get the documents to you as soon as we can".....


----------



## Morning Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

I spoke with Karen at Owner Care, Conversions, today trying to get a few answers about the "From Fixed to Flexible" offer. She said no conversions have been done yet, but Wyndham hopes to get this going within a month. The August 31st dealine will be extended. I called to enquire about converting our four Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort "floating weeks" to points, and was told they were eligible. But I was really surprised to be told that there would be a fee of $189 per week (contract). The "FF to F" promo says "All conversion fees and incremental purchase requirements will be waived", so that's misleading.

The points from converting these weeks would be added to our existing Club Wyndham Plus VIP Gold account, and we would retain the standard 13 month APR for the WKH, as the home resort. Karen could not say if the converted points would count towards a higher VIP tier. She could also not say if a converted week was sold in the future whether it would transfer to a new owner as a points or as a floating week. At the moment, conversion would have an "opt out" in future, and an owner could have converted weeks return to being fixed/floating weeks ownership.

What to make of all this? We really won't know the details until Wyndham sends out a written conversion document contract to review. Clearly, converting to points offers more Wyndham destinations, varied length of stay and size of unit, and allows for saving points forward. But it also adds a new annual expense by way of the Club Wyndham Plus program fee. If we wish to travel to more Wyndham resorts, it's an easy decision, we should convert. If we want to return to Kona for a month each winter, we should probably not convert.


----------



## needhelp (Aug 14, 2020)

Pathways said:


> They contact me every two weeks 'We are working on it, a new paperwork issue has come up, we will get the documents to you as soon as we can".....


Received similar email.


----------



## stevenh21 (Aug 14, 2020)

Morning Joe said:


> I spoke with Karen at Owner Care, Conversions, today trying to get a few answers about the "From Fixed to Flexible" offer. She said no conversions have been done yet, but Wyndham hopes to get this going within a month. The August 31st dealine will be extended.



Thanks for the info. Glad to hear that conversion may progress. I don't hear much from my rep.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 21, 2020)

The latest that I have received.

Hello James Bloomquist,
I am sorry for the delay in getting your conversion completed. We ran into an issue in the process we were using to complete the conversions. We are now in the final testing stages to verify we have the issue resolved. We want to make sure that when we process your week, they all process correctly, with no issues.
I look forward to speaking with you soon to complete the process! Please make sure all maintenance fees are current to prevent any further delays. If you any further questions, please do not hesitate to reach out.
Regards,

Strategic Projects & Social Response Specialist
*Owner Resolution and Strategy, Wyndham Vacation Clubs*
Wyndham Destinations
office: 1-800-446-1466


----------



## Richelle (Aug 21, 2020)

jebloomquist said:


> The latest that I have received.
> 
> Hello James Bloomquist,
> I am sorry for the delay in getting your conversion completed. We ran into an issue in the process we were using to complete the conversions. We are now in the final testing stages to verify we have the issue resolved. We want to make sure that when we process your week, they all process correctly, with no issues.
> ...


If I might make a suggestion.  It might be a good idea to remove her contact information from the post.  If people want it, you can PM it to them.  I'm pretty sure you wouldn't want your email, phone number, and work address out there for just anyone to see.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 21, 2020)

I think it is funny/interesting that this program was announced 3.5 months ago and they haven't done a single conversion.  Wyndham in the past has done conversions.  It may have been 12+ years ago but still thousands have converted fixed and float weeks whether it was with a $2999 fee or with a purchase of points.  I think as recently as 3-5 years ago they were still offering conversions of some Hawaii properties with purchase. And now they can't even pull together the paperwork/contract that needs to be agreed upon before a conversion through programming can take place.


----------



## jubilee (Aug 22, 2020)

tschwa2 said:


> I think it is funny/interesting that this program was announced 3.5 months ago and they haven't done a single conversion.  Wyndham in the past has done conversions.  It may have been 12+ years ago but still thousands have converted fixed and float weeks whether it was with a $2999 fee or with a purchase of points.  I think as recently as 3-5 years ago they were still offering conversions of some Hawaii properties with purchase. And now they can't even pull together the paperwork/contract that needs to be agreed upon before a conversion through programming can take place.


I have a floating week at Bali Hai in Hawaii. I called the Whydham they said I need a contract number. Where do I find the contract number? I only have account number. I went over my document I could not find it.


----------



## CCdad (Aug 22, 2020)

jubilee said:


> I have a floating week at Bali Hai in Hawaii. I called the Whydham they said I need a contract number. Where do I find the contract number? I only have account number. I went over my document I could not find it.



The fixed weeks from the old Pahio Kauai resorts are housed in a different system from the Wyndham points contract system 

There was likely no contract number ever issued. But the WD people today can’t navigate to assist you. 

It took me a couple hours getting bounced around between the points vs fixed week back office trying to resolve an annual MF billing issue.

Even if you offered to buy developer points or pay the full fixed week conversion price, they don’t know how to identify your “contract number” as an eligible week to move to their points system (heavy sarcasm here). There’s just been too much turnover within WD ....

Good luck. I sincerely hope you find a better outcome than I did, but the August 31 free conversion deadline is fast approaching.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 24, 2020)

I just heard back from my rep, after an initial contact on July 14.  I was looking to convert a floating week I have in Newport, RI.  She told me that none of the Newport resorts are participating in the promotion.


----------



## stevenh21 (Aug 24, 2020)

Since the promotion ends in a week, several of us may get a similar message. Is your week at a Wyndham managed resort?


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 24, 2020)

Also strange, because when I called Owner Care at the resort several weeks ago to make reservations for next year, the rep was familiar with the free fixed week conversion program and said nothing about the Newport resorts not participating.  In fact, she was able to answer a couple of questions that I had.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 24, 2020)

I called back Owner Care.  Different rep this time, and she claims the free conversion is only available to fixed week owners who have been impacted 
by Covid.  It says nothing about that on the website.  I am getting a different response from every person.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 24, 2020)

regatta333 said:


> I called back Owner Care.  Different rep this time, and she claims the free conversion is only available to fixed week owners who have been impacted
> by Covid.  It says nothing about that on the website.  I am getting a different response from every person.


This was a link from the first page of this discussion. https://clubwyndham.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/covid-19-information/from-fixed-to-flexible
fine print from *  
Need Help?
For more information or to convert your fixed week to Club Wyndham points today, call 855-934-0688 .

*Offer Details: To be eligible for the conversion offer, owners must have* fixed or float week(s*) managed by Club Wyndham at eligible resorts. Owner accounts must be paid in full, current, and in good standing. Owners that convert to Club Wyndham Plus will be responsible for payment of Club Wyndham Plus program fees and will be subject to the Club Wyndham Plus program rules. Additional eligibility requirements and terms and conditions apply. Please call for details.


----------



## stevenh21 (Aug 24, 2020)

I called my rep this AM and left a message. I then called the number listed in the conversion info. I explained to the lady who answered, that I was trying to get more info about the conversion process. She just hung up. Call went right to a survey about the service received and how much Wyndham values its members. Of course I gave glowing responses to the questions. I then called again and got better help from someone with Owner Care. She could not really answer any questions, as that could be different than the rep handling the case. She did try to explain that select was an upgrade from plus, and access was an improvement over select. I tried to explain that select and access were under the plus umbrella. She didn't think that was correct. She said she would have my rep call me. Didn't happen.


----------



## CCdad (Sep 10, 2020)

Did anyone actually get the process started to convert their “eligible” fixed week as originally announced?

I am starting to wonder if it was intended to generate owners’ (buying) interest while the resorts were starting to open without a sales staff in place. Then WD realized some of their back end fixed week MF systems don’t link/talk to their points systems (it was very hard to verify a fixed week that never had a contract number like ones issued in the points system). 

Certainly the Pahio fixed weeks appear to be tough to get WD to be willing to convert. You could scan your MF invoices with the account number for MF payments (6 digits) and they still appeared to balk at doing anything to confirm your eligibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenh21 (Sep 10, 2020)

This was the last message from my conversion rep: 
"Presently, we are at a standstill with converting because we are having an issue with the technology.
Until our IT department figures out the issue, we can’t proceed forward with the conversion.  As soon as they have the bugs figured out, I will be contacting you."

Both weeks are fixed and have contract #'s from 30 and 31 years ago from Fairfield. One has corporate deed from Fairfield and was transferred by them. One week is at Wyndham managed resort, the other is not.

I guess I need to resign myself to continue trading thru RCI. We have been to many nice resorts over the years. We have only let about four nights go unused.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 10, 2020)

There was one person on one of the Wyndham facebook pages that says she was able to convert a fixed flagstaff week to points.  Other than her everyone has said that they had a miserable experience and didn't get anywhere.


----------



## needhelp (Sep 17, 2020)

I was able to convert an Avenue Plaza week


----------



## stevenh21 (Sep 18, 2020)

Did you get CWA or CWS?


----------



## needhelp (Sep 18, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> Did you get CWA or CWS?


It is CWS. You keep the deed


----------



## stevenh21 (Sep 19, 2020)

That was my goal. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Sep 20, 2020)

needhelp said:


> It is CWS. You keep the deed


Glad to hear that at least a few Tuggers have finally heard back with positive results from Wyndham.


----------



## needhelp (Sep 21, 2020)

Goofyhobbie said:


> Glad to hear that at least a few Tuggers have finally heard back with positive results from Wyndham.


I received a call out of the blue. So maybe the kinks have been worked out


----------



## stevenh21 (Oct 1, 2020)

stevenh21 said:


> This was the last message from my conversion rep:
> "Presently, we are at a standstill with converting because we are having an issue with the technology.
> Until our IT department figures out the issue, we can’t proceed forward with the conversion.  As soon as they have the bugs figured out, I will be contacting you."
> 
> ...



I received additional info from my rep that they were ready to convert one week. It took a few days for us to talk by phone. Through all emails and when I asked this AM, the week would be converted to CWA (Access). I had really worked to try to get CWSelect. I received the documents thru DocuSign that seem to be equivalent to Select. The Flagstaff 2BR would convert to 154,000 points. The trust would make me a member of the Fairshare Vacation Owners Association. Priority reservation rights would be at the home resort, retaining voting rights. PlusPartner Program for new sale is checked. Club Wyndham Plus program fee is $180. Annual HOA fee is $838, $19 increase from 2020. For the people in the know, does this add up to CWS? 

I had hoped to convert our Plantation week at Villa Rica GA. The cost per 1K points is $6.61 on the above, CWA was $6.90 for 2020. I know I would need to add a free/low cost contract to help even out the program fees and get rid of the Plantation week. I have been looking for Grand Desert contracts. There was no fee listed to convert. I do think this would quailfy to do Worldmark exchanges, which I see as a plus. I know, $99 exchange fee for now.

What the heck is Vacation Side Kick? Travel discounts, free for 1st year.


----------



## stevenh21 (Oct 2, 2020)

The agreement docs in previous post state that the unit will be placed in the Fairshare Vacation Plan Trust. And refer another time as Fairshare Vacation Plan Use Management trust. It is difficult to sign when the rep says it is CWAccess. Help , please.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 2, 2020)

Unfortunately, I do not think these reps know the difference in the programs. Ask will you retain your deed.
That is how my rep phrased it. "You have a deeded property, so you will retain the deed"


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2020)

IMO It’s not Access: you have priority at one resort (not the many that Access has), you retain voting rights (Access doesn’t), and you pay $5.57/K (Access is higher.)

IANAL, and even if I was I would have to see the contract but it seems like a standard converted fixed week to me.


----------



## stevenh21 (Oct 3, 2020)

bnoble said:


> IMO It’s not Access: you have priority at one resort (not the many that Access has), you retain voting rights (Access doesn’t), and you pay $5.57/K (Access is higher.)
> 
> IANAL, and even if I was I would have to see the contract but it seems like a standard converted fixed week to me.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## Morning Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

Well, well. It took a while...

I got a call from Karen C at Wyndham, stating that our “fixed weeks to points” conversion documents were ready, and, if we signed, the process would be fairly quick - 45 days or so. In addition, our existing (December 2021) reservations would not be affected.

Decision time. Is converting worth the extra annual cost?

We would be converting our 4 floating weeks at Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort to 4 “points contracts” for use within the Club Wyndham Plus system.  We are also grandfathered VIP Gold owners at Bali Hai, with 518K points (bought from Wyndham) and thus are familiar with the CWPlus system. We intend to use Pathways to exit out of Bali Hai contract, and downsize, in a few years.

The bottom line: with conversion our annual expenses would increase by $573.We are also grandfathered VIP Gold owners at Bali Hai, with 518K (developer bought) in the CWP system. We intend to Pathways out of that contract In the future.44US to cover the new CWP Program fees for 896K points.

Presently, we can book ANY four WKH weeks each year; with the conversion to points, three of the weeks are rated Prime (231K), and one is High (203K). It’s a downgrade in value, but if we travel to the Kona home resort only, it’s still manageable. We‘d simply have to book a late January week at 203K, and then follow it with three Feb weeks at 231K, instead of 4 consecutive floating weeks in February.

I have reviewed the 4 Docusign contracts. There appears to be no additional fee to convert. And the new “blended HOA Assessment plus CWP Program fee” can be paid monthly, or annually, upon conversion. With weeks, we pay an HOA Assessment once a year. 

These floating weeks would become “converted 231K (& one 203K) points weeks” in any future resale, which may actually be a plus. Most future, younger owners would want points for more flexibility. One can also reverse the conversion in the future, and go from points back to floating weeks should that be desirable. Docs do not indicate if there would be a cost to revert.

A converted contract retains the underlying WKHR deed, and is assigned to the CWPlus trust. It has the standard 13-11 month ARP window for reservations at Kona HR as “the home resort”. Also, converted weeks retain membership in the Outrigger Club. We will continue to vote for our Kona HOA resort AGM business and Board.

We bought these 4 WKHR float weeks as very inexpensive resales a few years ago. They will likely not move us up the VIP tier from Gold to Platinum, though on the phone our rep said they were coded developer weeks. 

Conversion comes with free Enrolment into the Wyndham Rewards (don’t use it now) and a new program, Vacation SideKicks - free to VIP Gold and higher owners - for access to 3rd party travel products (not likely to use them).

So that’s the lowdown.

Just have to decide then, are the CWP points system benefits compelling enough, ie worth the extra $574US/$750CAD yearly cost? Maybe it’s peanuts in the big picture, roughly $20/night more per stay.

This might be obvious to many Tuggers, but we are snowbirds from Canada most likely to just book time at Kona HR for the upcoming winters - something we can do without converting to Points - assuming safe international travel can resume.

Pros to convert
- can book online 24/7 vs current weeks book by phone only option
- no fee or incremental purchase required to convert (first time we’ve had that option)
- points are more flexible for planning shorter stays, etc.
- possible to travel to many more Wyndham resorts (since joining in 2000, we have been to Bali Hai, KonaHR, Paniolo Greens, Mauna Loa, Oceanside, Indio, Canterbury, Grand Desert, Sedona, Flagstaff, Bonnet Creek, Cypress Palms, Star Island, Sea Gardens, National Harbour, Governor’s Green, Patriots Place, and Ocean Boulevard at Myrtle Beach)
- book different unit sizes elsewhere with points ( at our fav, WKHR, all the units are 2 bedrooms)
- can save the points 1 or 2 years out for future use, which seems a big plus in 2020... maybe the best benefit. Currently, we have to use weeks in Use Year or deposit in RCI
- maybe a VIP discount window, unit upgrades, on reservations closer to travel
- if these have any resale value in future, probably better to sell as converted points weeks than as Floating weeks.
- WKHR trades in RCI & TPI in weeks & points (we wouldn’t trade as RCI exchange fees are now just too high)

Cons to converting
- increased total annual fees by about 12% with CWP assessment, over our floating week HOA costs
- can deposit in RCI for two additional years of travel
- can book 18 months out (or more) at home resort
- can add extra nights @$150 cash rate 21 days before cki

Conversion is a personal “value choice” in large measure, but I’m interested in your thoughts, suggestions, and feedback. TYIA. We have learned a lot from others through these forums.

If you are reading this, I hope I have been able to provide some useful info on the “Fixed to Points“ offer from Wyndham.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 24, 2020)

I don't own Wyndham but read through this out of curiosity.  It made my head spin...

George


----------



## bnoble (Oct 24, 2020)

I think I might take the conversion, because it (a) does not cost anything and (b) is reversible. 

The biggest downside is that one of the weeks converts as High which, as you say, limits your travel to late January/February instead of putting it entirely in February. But, the upsides might make up for that. As for resale value: it is likely that a converted points week will be easier to dispose of. But, it might depend a little on the fee/points ratio.


----------



## dgalati (Oct 24, 2020)

We bought these 4 KHR float weeks as very inexpensive resales a few years ago. They will likely not move us up the VIP tier from Gold to Platinum, though on the phone our rep said they were coded developer weeks.
[/QUOTE]
I would convert just to see if they do add to your developer VIP status. Nothing to lose if it is reversible to original status as a weeks ownership.  Why not try it and see if it works out better for your travel needs at the additional $750 Canadian dollar cost. If the weeks are coded developer and they add to your VIP status the $ extra per year may be worth it.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 24, 2020)

I am bummed that we were not able to convert our three Newport, RI weeks.  They told me the Newport resorts were not participating in this conversion offer.


----------



## Morning Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

bogey21 said:


> I don't own Wyndham but read through this out of curiosity.  It made my head spin...
> 
> George


Lol... you understand why I invited some feedback!


----------



## Richelle (Oct 24, 2020)

If they convert it for free and they are coded developer, I’d go for it. Especially since it’s reversible.


----------



## needhelp (Oct 26, 2020)

One of your cons "- can deposit in RCI for two additional years of travel", should go to pro. converted floating week points can go to RCI as well.
If you want to still do the 4 weeks in Feb, can you just convert the 3 prime weeks?
You would have to make separate reservations, so I don't know how that would work with room relocation.


----------



## Morning Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

needhelp said:


> One of your cons "- can deposit in RCI for two additional years of travel", should go to pro. converted floating week points can go to RCI as well.
> If you want to still do the 4 weeks in Feb, can you just convert the 3 prime weeks?
> You would have to make separate reservations, so I don't know how that would work with room relocation.



True enough. It’s a Con only in as much as weeks can not be “saved” other than as RCI deposits. We always have been able to use all the points and weeks with Wyndham in any use year - 2021 may not be as easy!

An interesting thought. Convert three rather than four weeks. It would retain the “book anytime” value of the one week rated 203K points. The front desk staff do their best to keep owners in one unit when staying multiple weeks. 

Will have to decide if ease of planning inside one system tips the scale in favour of converting everything into points. Leaning that way. 

I sent off some f/u questions to my Owner Care rep today arising from the 62 page email doc they sent me. See what answers comes back. Eg. Nothing in writing about the converted points counting towards an upgrade in VIP status from Gold to Platinum. 

Thanks for your suggestions!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Oct 27, 2020)

Morning Joe said:


> True enough. It’s a Con only in as much as weeks can not be “saved” other than as RCI deposits. We always have been able to use all the points and weeks with Wyndham in any use year - 2021 may not be as easy!
> 
> An interesting thought. Convert three rather than four weeks. It would retain the “book anytime” value of the one week rated 203K points. The front desk staff do their best to keep owners in one unit when staying multiple weeks.
> 
> ...



If they are marked as developer, there is a chance they will be considered developer in the points system.  In which case, you might want to get started soon.  The new system requirement for Platnium is 1.1 million.  If you will have 1.1 million (assuming they count as developer), you don't have to rush.  If you will have less then 1.1 million but more then one million, you may want to do it now unless you plan on buying more points in the future.  The program launches on November 12th.  The last day to have your points is November 10th.


----------



## stevenh21 (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm ready to sign paperwork. Had to get our Fairfield contract number info changed to get both names on it and my full name corrected. The Wyndham rep states that it is CWA. ARP is only at Flagstaff, it includes Plus Partners, has voting rights at home resort, has the resort maintenance fee and $180  program fee, so I still feel it is CWS. You know, quacks like a duck.
There is a complimentary one year Vacation Sidekick membership. I assume this is a renamed program. Is it worthwhile and can it be cancelled after the first year. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Eric B (Oct 27, 2020)

Vacation Sidekick is the relatively new name for the Perks program; no real change.  It's essentially the same discounts you could get for free anywhere else.  Don't think I ever used it for anything, but it comes free with VIP Gold and up.


----------



## stevenh21 (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks, sort of was guessing that.


----------



## rjlafferty (Oct 29, 2020)

My husband and I have separate Wyndham accounts and have not merged them after we married.  We had been told we would have to pay for new titles to put each others name on each contract we owned in order to merge them.  I own 4 contracts and my husband has 2 contracts.  We added up that cost in our minds and thought it would be nice to merge but too costly.  

Fast forward to the Fixed to Flexible plan.  My husband inquired about conversion of his floating week at Bentley Brook.  Within 4 weeks he received his documents and converted over.  He was working with Peter R. at Wyndham.  He was terrific.  I was dealing with Drew.  I was considering converting a fixed week 27  at Sea Gardens with Ocean view.  I applied to discuss conversion August 3 and heard nothing.  I called every two weeks until Oct 21 and was told that Drew would call me, I heard nothing.  My husband reached out to Peter on Monday to inquire what was the deal with my contract and within 15 minutes Peter found it and created the conversion documents.  (Funny side note the next afternoon, Drew sent an email stating he wanted help me to convert my property).  So I have great praise for Peter.

Now my mind is questioning should I go through with conversion.  I liked the pros and con list used by previous poster so I am going to list mine.

Pro: 

Flexibility- during Covid we were not permitted to travel to Florida without quarantining and losing 2 weeks of work.  In future should there be another issue( resort closure or travel restriction), we would have other options for travel.  
Pooling of points: I could add those 126K points to my 326k points 
RCI pooling points rather than an RCI points and RCI weeks account
MERGE   Peter stated he may be able to merge account without cost.  My husband is a co owner of this property and his name is on title.  
No Cost and can be canceled

Cons:

Fees Maintenance fees are increased due to fees
Love our unit.  We would not wish to stay in the other buildings on the property.  We have the Ocean View and beach access. We love the amenities that are on the property across the road but really like the beach and quiet of the Ocean view building.  We would have priority booking at the property, but I don't know if we would get a room in the Ocean view building as they are only a few.

As I type this I see the Pros outweigh the Cons.  But my heart is unsure because of the loss of the unit.  Any thoughts?


----------



## bnoble (Oct 29, 2020)

I was told today that my KBV conversion still isn't possible, but they are working on it. Odd that WKH can be, but maybe it is county-specific.


----------



## CCdad (Oct 29, 2020)

rjlafferty said:


> My husband and I have separate Wyndham accounts and have not merged them after we married. We had been told we would have to pay for new titles to put each others name on each contract we owned in order to merge them. I own 4 contracts and my husband has 2 contracts. We added up that cost in our minds and thought it would be nice to merge but too costly.
> 
> Fast forward to the Fixed to Flexible plan. My husband inquired about conversion of his floating week at Bentley Brook. Within 4 weeks he received his documents and converted over. He was working with Peter R. at Wyndham. He was terrific. I was dealing with Drew. I was considering converting a fixed week 27 at Sea Gardens with Ocean view. I applied to discuss conversion August 3 and heard nothing. I called every two weeks until Oct 21 and was told that Drew would call me, I heard nothing. My husband reached out to Peter on Monday to inquire what was the deal with my contract and within 15 minutes Peter found it and created the conversion documents. (Funny side note the next afternoon, Drew sent an email stating he wanted help me to convert my property). So I have great praise for Peter.
> 
> ...



If you have one contract (deeded or CWA) in both your names, then Wyndham should be able to merge all the contracts into a single account.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenh21 (Oct 29, 2020)

rjlafferty said:


> Now my mind is questioning should I go through with conversion. I liked the pros and con list used by previous poster so I am going to list mine.
> 
> Pro:
> 
> ...


It does look like the pros win, but the ocean view and beach access are appealing. Good luck with your decision. I wonder if Peter would be able to convert our Georgia week. I worked with the other person you mentioned. We did finish signing our docs for Flagstaff yesterday.


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 1, 2020)

rjlafferty said:


> Cons:
> Love our unit.  We would not wish to stay in the other buildings on the property.  We have the Ocean View and beach access. We love the amenities that are on the property across the road but really like the beach and quiet of the Ocean view building.  We would have priority booking at the property, but I don't know if we would get a room in the Ocean view building as they are only a few.


We have 2 contracts. Both were originally deeded fixed weeks, converted to Club Wyndham points many years ago. It is my understanding that if we wish to stay in our underlying deeded week, we only need to contact Wyndham more than 10 months ahead (during the Advance Reservation Period) and notify them of our intent to use it for that year. The associated points are then taken from our account and we're given the reservation. When we don't reserve our underlying week... at the 10 month mark, the default is to add the underlying week into Wyndham's points inventory for the Standard Reservation Period. Best of both worlds.

IMO, it would be worthwhile to clarify with Wyndham whether your conversion would work the same way, assuring you of your ability to use your fixed week/unit as the owner, if you request your reservation during ARP. If you are converting your contract to a Club Wyndham Select, it may be that your ARP for those points is only valid for your underlying deeded week - does that include for your _week and unit_? If you are converting to UDI points, then your ARP for for those points would be valid for any reservation at your home resort. So clarify what kind of ARP you would have for that contract's points.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jan 3, 2021)

We have had so many problems completing this conversion process, I had to think if I really wanted to share here. I have made updates, on this thread, throughout the attempted conversion. DW and I signed the contract on October 28, as did a rep for Wyndham, on November 4. Wyndham financial dept decided we needed to start making payments on December 5. My feeling is that this was a month too early. I had no way of checking anything about this online as account had not been set up. It was on financial's system but not on the system that Owner Care could help me. IT still does not have our account activated, even though we have  made two monthly payments. I have talked to several financial and owner care reps, get different stories. December 1, a financial rep told me I needed to pay 2021 maintenance fees directly to the resort. I did that right away. The next day I was told that was  a mistake. The only way owner care can look up the account is with the original case number for the conversion.

The contract had Plus Partners checked along with the 2020 program fee of $180. When I received the Annual Club Wyndham Assessment Summary for 2021, the fee was listed as $165. Somehow Plus Partners evidently was lost or changed inspite of the contract. In mid December I learned the rep who started the conversion was supposed to be guiding it through to completion. It took about 5 days to communicate with him. He couldn't see details due to it not being in the owner care computer system. He said we would have to wait until IT was finished with it. I don't even know what month the use year begins.

One of the reps I talked with shared that emails are still going out to some weeks members offering the same conversion program. The link in post #3 still works to go to the "From Fixed to Flexible" program description. It states the program is available until February 28.

I hope that others have better luck in completing their conversation.


----------



## stevenh21 (Jan 28, 2021)

Yea! Finally have online access to the converted weeks account. Yesterday I made my bi-weekly attempt to create the account and it finally took my info to create the password, etc. Of course I have not been notified that IT had completed their job. The points were not added until January 26, which makes me further question why I was billed in November for payment in December. Also, Plus Partners was not listed on the account as was listed on the conversion contract. I will be following up on those two items.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 29, 2021)

stevenh21 said:


> Yea! Finally have online access to the converted weeks account. Yesterday I made my bi-weekly attempt to create the account and it finally took my info to create the password, etc. Of course I have not been notified that IT had completed their job. The points were not added until January 26, which makes me further question why I was billed in November for payment in December. Also, Plus Partners was not listed on the account as was listed on the conversion contract. I will be following up on those two items.



 You're going to have to give IT more than a few days to do everything and notify you it's done.  You're not the only one with ownership changes in the works right now.  Their workload is heavier than normal right now.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 31, 2021)

stevenh21 said:


> The points were not added until January 26, which makes me further question why I was billed in November for payment in December.


On a points account, I believe the monthly maint fees are paid a year in advance so in case you choose to use all of your current year's points in January, the maint fees will have already been paid. If you paid for a full year this last December on the weeks ownership, it may have been to bring your account paid up in full for the year before beginning the monthly payment plan which pays in advance of the next year. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 31, 2021)

Lisa P said:


> On a points account, I believe the monthly maint fees are paid a year in advance


This is true for converted weeks. Fees are assessed in the year prior to use, so the (monthly) fees you pay in Year N are intended to cover the underlying resort's MFs in Year N+1. For UDI ownerships, fees are assessed in the year of use.


----------



## Lisa P (Jan 31, 2021)

Good info Brian!


----------



## stevenh21 (Feb 2, 2021)

Lisa P and bnoble (Brian), thanks for your comments on weeks conversion maintenance fees being paid a year ahead. I had been given a heads up by another member about that. Financial info in the conversion contract listed a year's amount paid in advance, but without full explanation as to how that worked. The November bill to be paid in December was only an amount for one month. As previously stated I did pay 2021 maintenance fees directly to the resort in December. I did have two different Wyndham reps tell me that points were only paid for in the year of use. So things were confusing. In the end, 2021 was prepaid, and 2022 is being paid monthly. The good news is it did turn out to be a conversion to CW Select.


----------

